# Leopard Gecko, swollen leg, very worried!!!



## idav (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 1 year old male leopard gecko who up to now has been doing really well. He last shed about a week ago and I noticed that a ring of dead skin had stuck around the top part of the front right foreleg.

I have been bathing him daily in lukewarm water for around 15 minutes but have been unable to remove it.

This morning I noticed that the affected leg has swollen up below the ring of skin, as if it's acting as some kind of tourniquet. I'm extremely worried and wondered if anybody could give me any advice on removing the skin? Had thought of using olive oil to try and soften it a little?

I am aware that calcium deficiency can lead to similar symptoms but this has come on very suddenly. 

He is feeding and behaving normally and is not struggling to put weight on the leg so I've ruled out a break.....

Thank you!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

It sounds like the stuck skin is causing a constriction. To the vet ASAP on this one.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Vets mate asap.You have done the first aid. You need to get the swelling looked at. Good luck hope he is ok.

Phil


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Any news on the little fella?


----------

